# Repair Ventral Hernia x's 2 with Mesh X's 2



## Trendale (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,

How would you bill this out?

Repair Ventral Hernia-RT and repair Ventral Hernia-LT with Mesh X's 2

Modifier Rt/Lt, 59, 50????????


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 16, 2009)

*59*

59 modifier and/or 76 modifier (repeat procedure)

Be prepared for a denial for "duplicate service" and to have to submit op notes with appeal.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

